# Weird ghosting on film



## EOBeav (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's a question for anybody with some film experience. What's going on here? There's some weird ghosting on top that I can't quite explain. It was shot in a mirror, and a few other similar frames taken in the mirror have that same artifact on the same roll. Why would it show up on here, but not in the viewfinder? It's not a film/scanning problem, is it? Thanks in advance for whatever feedback you've got. 




Ilford hp5+ by Rick.Scheibner, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi EOBeav.
Every mirror has two reflections, a primary from the glass / silver interface and a ghost from the glass / air interface in front. 
This may be the cause but usually from directly in front the ghost is aligned with the primary and thus it is not seen. Whether something about using the camera in the mirror, not something I've tried, is causing the ghost to appear? 

Is this phenomenon visible on the negative? Was it home processed or lab film to digital service, perhaps their scan started before the neg stopped feeding?

Beyond that no idea.

Cheers Graham.


----------

